# The Robinson Robot



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I finally finished my Moebius Robinson Robot kit. (That is what the Robot called himself, so that is what I call him!  )
It is a great kit and went together with NO problems. I read so many things about the construction of the kit and I was expecting the worst, what I found was a lot different. I made a few modifications as I went, like adding braces to the interior of the knee bellows, to better support the weight of the kit. I also built a box for the soil sampler to retract into.

The details are amazing, right down to the decals on the chest buttons, which went on like a charm.

This one was done in the first season color scheme. (I went on the assumption of what the legs would have looked like had they been pulled from the mold properly at the beginning of season 1, or if they had the money before season 2 to remold them!) My second kit will be the color version. Can't wait to see them side by side.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

RSN,

Great build of your season one robot! :thumbsup:

I especially like the 2 green colors you used on the frame of the robot's power pack. What colors did you use? 










Did you mount the power pack upside down, so the frame would appear correctly oriented?

Gene


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Genos said:


> RSN,
> 
> Great build of your season one robot! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Off the top of my head, I don't remember which two greens I used, I will go dig back and post it later. I was trying to match to scale my full size power pack and yes I mounted it so the frame was correct and the insides were upside down. Too bad the gents in China got it wrong, and even worse they do not fix their mistakes without charging Moebius.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very well done Sir :thumbsup: excellent paint and decal application, can you share what colours you used for the torso and legs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Nova Mike said:


> Very well done Sir :thumbsup: excellent paint and decal application, can you share what colours you used for the torso and legs. Thanks for posting.


Torso is just straight out of the can Testors silver with dullcoat over it. The bubble lifter, arms, legs and knees are a base of brushed on acrylic gunship gray with a dry brush dark gull gray over it. The only problem with cracking I had was with the legs, because they are so thin and flexible. I simply touched up the problem spots after final assembly. Since I built it solely as a display piece and I will not be handling it, I was not concerned about the cracking problem. the touch ups actually add to the look, creating small wrinkles when painted over.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Flawless & clean work, RSN!! Very shiny.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Genos said:


> RSN,
> 
> Great build of your season one robot! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


OK, I just checked, I used Model Masters acrylic Pale Green and Medium Green on the power pack frame.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Flawless & clean work, RSN!! Very shiny.


Thank you, sir!!


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

RSN said:


> Off the top of my head, I don't remember which two greens I used, I will go dig back and post it later. I was trying to match to scale my full size power pack and yes I mounted it so the frame was correct and the insides were upside down. Too bad the gents in China got it wrong, and even worse they do not fix their mistakes without charging Moebius.


RSN,

Thank you. That orientation is probably the best compromise for the power pack.










What colors did you paint the arm sockets? It looks like a light gray surronded by a med dark gray rather than just straight Testors silver.

Gene

P.S. You should post some pictures of your full size robot, regardless of the state of the build. It would be cool. :wave:


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

RSN said:


> OK, I just checked, I used Model Masters acrylic Pale Green and Medium Green on the power pack frame.


RSN, 

That pale green really looks right.

Gene


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Genos said:


> RSN,
> 
> Thank you. That orientation is probably the best compromise for the power pack.
> 
> ...


The body and feet and everything else is all silver with dullcoat , no gray in the arm sockets. My full size is still in crates in the garage, waiting for assembly.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

RSN,

I must agree with everyone else, this build is first class. 
Looks fantastic. WOW!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

One obstacle I had to overcome on my build was the fact that not enough plastic was injected into one of the tread pieces. I went ahead and squared it off and made a replacement patch out of sheet styrene. It went from the bottom of the soil sample door all the way under to the bottom foot plate.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work sir. The best Robot build up I have seen so far. First season all the way. Great craftsman ship.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Excellent work sir. The best Robot build up I have seen so far. First season all the way. Great craftsman ship.:thumbsup:


Thank you, my friend! A true labor of love!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a wonderful piece of work. The finish as the others have noted is very realistic. Have you thought about a stand for it? Maybe the ramp of dirt outside the Jupiter 2 after it's first crash where the robot is sampling the soil?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job on this! I agree that a base would be nice, but it looks great standing there all by itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> It's a wonderful piece of work. The finish as the others have noted is very realistic. Have you thought about a stand for it? Maybe the ramp of dirt outside the Jupiter 2 after it's first crash where the robot is sampling the soil?


I am leaning toward doing a small ramp base, as I was going for the look of that scene from "Island in the Sky". I won't be worrying about that until I get my color season version done. I am thinking about having him standing next to the Celestial Department Store machine with his arms extended in a warning for that one. It all depends on shelf space.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on this first season robot sir!
I think after viewing the intricate work on the power pack of your robot, I may just go back and re-do mine. ( Mine did kind of turn out a bit sloppy.)

Again, Outstanding work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> Beautiful work on this first season robot sir!
> I think after viewing the intricate work on the power pack of your robot, I may just go back and re-do mine. ( Mine did kind of turn out a bit sloppy.)
> 
> Again, Outstanding work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you. I had the fortune of having a good, full size, replica of the power pack to go by. I mostly used toothpicks to paint the details.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

RSN said:


> Thank you. I had the fortune of having a good, full size, replica of the power pack to go by. I mostly used toothpicks to paint the details.


Thanks, I will use that refferance photo you uploaded as a proper guide to re-detailing my power pack.


As small as the thing is, I want to try and dry brush the detailing this time & Maby give it a slight weathered effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

RSN said:


> I am leaning toward doing a small ramp base, as I was going for the look of that scene from "Island in the Sky". I won't be worrying about that until I get my color season version done. I am thinking about having him standing next to the Celestial Department Store machine with his arms extended in a warning for that one. It all depends on shelf space.


The small ramp might be a problem, since it's on a slant. If you haven't built your robot so that the upper torso remains upright, without a tilt, it might look like the robot's about to tip over (which did happen in one shot).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> The small ramp might be a problem, since it's on a slant. If you haven't built your robot so that the upper torso remains upright, without a tilt, it might look like the robot's about to tip over (which did happen in one shot).


The ramp would be in the background with the Robot on the ground, at its base, testing the soil as seen in "Island in the Sky".


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Very nice build..Mine had a fair amount of issues that I outlined in an earlier post, but yours looks great for a 1st season version:thumbsup:

Z*


----------

